

'Meatless' meat to the test: Does it taste like chicken? [video] - Robadob
http://www.today.com/food/today-puts-meatless-meat-test-does-it-taste-chicken-1D79579619

======
27182818284
Beyond Meat's chicken is pretty wonderful and goes beyond expectations as long
as you don't overcook / undercook it. It is more finicky in my opinion than
regular chicken—in fact, it explicitly says "Do not overcook." on the box as
it degrades quickly in quality if you do.

I've served Beyond Meat to lots of non-vegetarians including hunters and
they've all been impressed. Beyond Meat has the chicken pretty well locked
down. When you don't overcook it, and you add it to a recipe the way you would
chicken (such as coated in BBQ sauce or on top of a salad) I've heard nothing
but reactions of surprised. People expect it to taste like tofu, but this is
(on my scale) generation III meat substitute.

(Say tofu and seitan is generation 1, then you have the Boca stuff for
geneation 2, now you have the Beyond meat and new Quora stuff (maybe) for 2.5
and Beyond Meat for generation 3)

